# Tomorrow Morning (Fri) - My FNA



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

...at last. Thank you guys for helping to prepare me for this. You've been good friends and you've truly helped. I feel more calm today. Let's roll...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. That's why this forum exists! 

Stay calm and carry on.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome, you're in a good mindset now. It will be over with before you know it!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Stay calm and carry on.


Truer words... 

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linda Lee said:


> ...at last. Thank you guys for helping to prepare me for this. You've been good friends and you've truly helped. I feel more calm today. Let's roll...


Good luck, dear one! Don't forget to ice down after as soon as possible.

You are in my thoughts


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! You are terrific!! {{hugs}}


----------



## Vaporizer (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

THANKS for the support, everyone! It is a done deal now. It was not plesant, but it wasn't too bad either. My neck was not numb. He apologized and said if he needed to go in again he would re-numb--that the area was large and difficult to numb. Fortunately, the radiologist felt he could work with what he had after 3 sticks. I think it is kind of like McDonalds and other places, if you don't ask for extra catsup, you end up with one little pack or none. They will save money by using less numbing unless someone asks for more. It wasn't terrible, but wasn't the little pinch and pressure some of you have described. The numbing was a light stinging pain, and if that had been all there was, I would be in agreement with you. Anyway, it is over and done and I was able to get up and walk afterwards and not too bad! Maybe this is the end to all of it. The tehcs were telling me that 98% of the ones they do are benign!They said even with the size of mine, it could go another year or two and be rechecked--so, it may be over. I meet with my GP Wednesday. Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linda Lee said:


> THANKS for the support, everyone! It is a done deal now. It was not plesant, but it wasn't too bad either. My neck was not numb. He apologized and said if he needed to go in again he would re-numb--that the area was large and difficult to numb. Fortunately, the radiologist felt he could work with what he had after 3 sticks. I think it is kind of like McDonalds and other places, if you don't ask for extra catsup, you end up with one little pack or none. They will save money by using less numbing unless someone asks for more. It wasn't terrible, but wasn't the little pinch and pressure some of you have described. The numbing was a light stinging pain, and if that had been all there was, I would be in agreement with you. Anyway, it is over and done and I was able to get up and walk afterwards and not too bad! Maybe this is the end to all of it. The tehcs were telling me that 98% of the ones they do are benign!They said even with the size of mine, it could go another year or two and be rechecked--so, it may be over. I meet with my GP Wednesday. Thank you all so much!!


You are a real trooper!!! We are all proud of you!!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, Andros! You are a good comforter!!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

One of the techs offered me something to drink after, and I chose coffee. I asked if coffee would go squirting out of my neck if I drunk it! lol It felt like it would!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad it's over!

(Did you end up taking the Ativan? Inquiring minds want to know...)


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

I took one of them, which was only 1 MG and didn't do much. I certainly was not relaxed. It felt as if an IV was being placed in my throat. I just wasn't numb--at all, for the path he took. Don't want to scare anyone. Certainly most hardly felt anything except the slight sting of the numbing shot. I would have asked for more, given the chance.


----------



## Alli (Sep 14, 2012)

yay!!! I'm glad it's over for you.... My advice is Rest and Ice Ice Ice.... Right now I feel like I got punched in the throat because I didn't ice this morning  .... I should have brought ice with me when I left the house.


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

He said I could use ice or heat--and I definitely like heat better...and I'm taking ibuprofen. I'm doing okay on this end of it.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

HI Linda - soooo glad its done and behind you! Take it easy today! I hope you are feeling good! God bless!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

There's my good buddy! I'm glad it's over and we'll see what the doc says next. At the hospital, they talked as if they almost never see results come back as anything but benign, so that fear has subsided a lot. It is disturbing to read about the number of folks who had benign nodules with cancer either in another nodule not tested or the thyroid itself. I have no idea what my doctor will say (my appt. is with my GP doctor). I have no idea what I have to say, given all you hear. But anyway, very glad this biopsy is over.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Linda,
Just checking in to see how you are feeling?! Hope all is well...thoughts and prayers are with you girl!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, Diane! I'm feeling positive about Wednesday--as the folks at the hospital made me feel like it was practically unheard of that anything could be wrong. I need to get a copy of the reports of my ultrasound on my thyroid and also of the biopsy. The biopsy was of the large nodule, which they said was on the right side. My swelling and most of my discomfort is on my left side. At the hospital, they said I have two small nodules on left side. I didn't even know about them. I don't think there is any chance I'll opt to have them biopsied though. I don't know if it will just all end here are what. How do you find out if your thyroid is functioning properly - blood work? I'm almost too tired to function. But, I've gone through a heart cath, a lot of meds and seizures all in the past 3 weeks. I guess that's enough to make anyone tired. I'm not in a good state of mind, but I think my test results will be okay though - how could they not be? lol Thanks for checking on me - I needed that!!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

My biopsy results were that the nodule appears to be benign. They will watch it and do another ultra sound in a few months. I want to thank all of you for your support--especially Diane!! I wish the very best to you, and to all of you!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

good, good news!!!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, joplin1975!!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thank You God! Oh YEAH!!! Fixin' to do a celebration dance in YOUR honor darlin'! Linda I am sooooooooo thankful and soooooooooo happy for you!!! Your news IS the best news I have heard all day!! God is good...you have been through soooo much. It is going to keep getting better and better - it started with that wonderful wonderful news! I am THRILLED for you - good news is just a welcomed present! Relax now and just get to feeling better!!! Sending you hugs, good thoughts and prayers!!!:hugs: Now...on to my dance!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for all your help and support, Diane!! God bless you as you help others, friend!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linda Lee said:


> My biopsy results were that the nodule appears to be benign. They will watch it and do another ultra sound in a few months. I want to thank all of you for your support--especially Diane!! I wish the very best to you, and to all of you!!


Diane is very very special to all of us! I could not agree more and boy am I happy to hear this wonderful report!

Prayers answered.


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

You were very helpful too, Andros! Thank you all!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know how I missed your news yesterday - congrats!!!!


----------



## Linda Lee (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, Octavia!!


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

good news. Congrats!!!


----------

